# libellé (enveloppe, étiquettes, informatique...)



## lafitez

Bonjour,
comment on dit en espagnol le mot "libellé" utilisé dans les logiciels?
campo?
Merci de votre aide.


----------



## eklir

Lo tienes en el diccio: puede ser manual, panfleto... aunque quizás esta acpeción no te sirva, pero sí texto, redacción y sinónimos del estilo (tal vez manual de uso/ instrucciones).
Espero haberte dado alguna pista al menos


----------



## lafitez

Ya, pero no es lo mismo.
Manual e instrucciones es el "mode d'emploi" y panfleto y redacción sólo sirven en otros contextos, pero no en el de informática.
En cambio, "texto" me parece más correcto. 
Habría que ver cuál de los dos elegir, ¿texto o campo?


----------



## eklir

En ese sentido, creo que iría mejor "texto" o simplemente, algo así como "indicaciones" (pero no campo).


----------



## chics

Texto y campo son cosas diferentes en informática.
Campo es _champ_.


----------



## lafitez

D'accord.
Merci à tous les deux.


----------



## AllanFl

Hola a todos necesito de su ayuda, he buscado desesperadamente el equivalente en español de "libelle" en el siguiente contexto:
Tengo una tabla en un _(logiciel de gestion commerciale__)_ para ingresar información:
<No ID> <Utilisateur> <DATE> <HEURE> *<LIBELLE>* <Article>

Ya busque el significado en muchos diccionarios y ninguno me ha encajado con lógica en mi tabla.

Gracias anticipadas


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Hola, *Allan*. ¡Bienvenido a WR!

Tu dificultad procede de la ausencia del acento: *Libellé*, es decir, *texto*. Según el contexto, deberás elegir la palabra que más se acerque a esa definición.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Víctor Pérez said:


> Hola, *Allan*. ¡Bienvenido a WR!
> 
> Tu dificultad procede de la ausencia del acento: *Libellé*, es decir, *texto*. Según el contexto, deberás elegir la palabra que más se acerque a esa definición.


 

"Libellé: manière dont est rédigé un texte, un document" =          redacción, texto.


----------



## Pavelito-grenoble

Hola todos,
a mi me parece que algunas veces se entiende como el modelo de una marca por ejemplo para un par de zapatos de deporte de marca, la marca podria ser "nike" y el "libellé" ser : " air maxII"

Que les parece??


----------



## swift

Te doy la bienvenida al foro, Pavelito.

No sé si lo que voy a decir tenga sustento, pero tengo la ligera impresión de que libellé podria ser un endoso:



			
				CNRTL said:
			
		

> Libeller. Remplir en indiquant le destinataire de la somme qui y est portée.





			
				DRAE said:
			
		

> Endosar. Ceder a favor de alguien una letra de cambio u otro documento de crédito expedido a la orden, haciéndolo así constar al respaldo o dorso.



El caso que menciona Pavelito, es mi parecer, corresponde a lo que en castellano llamaríamos etiqueta:



			
				DRAE said:
			
		

> Marca, señal o marbete que se coloca en un objeto o en una mercancía, para identificación, valoración, clasificación, etc.


----------



## Tina.Irun

"Libellé" es el* texto* mencionado en la etiqueta, no la etiqueta.

"Il est possible de modifier le *libellé* d'une *étiquette"*.


----------



## swift

Tina Iglesias said:


> "Libellé" es el* texto* mencionado en la etiqueta, no la etiqueta.
> 
> "Il est possible de modifier le *libellé* d'une *étiquette"*.



Es cierto. Lo había olvidado. ¿El equivalente sería entonces "leyenda"?


----------



## Nikem

swift said:


> Es cierto. Lo había olvidado. ¿El equivalente sería entonces "leyenda"?



Hola, a todos.
Según lo que leo en este hilo, entiendo el sentido de "libellé" como "leyenda", que puede estar sobre una etiqueta o sobre cualquier otro soporte. ¿Pero qué es "*libellé du compte*"? Cuando uno quiere realizar un pago a una persona vía Internet le piden ese dato. Tengo entendido que es la dirección del que recibe ese pago. ¿Es correcto?


----------



## Pohana

AllanFl said:


> <No ID> <Utilisateur> <DATE> <HEURE> *<LIBELLE>* <Article>



Bonjour:

  Da la impresión que es una tabla de transacciones de facturación en XXX manejador de Base de Datos du _logiciel de gestion commerciale_, en español para Libellé se usa el término "Item" y Article para el serial del producto que se está facturando y  actualizando, recuerda el tema del Lote y los Seriales (lo que pasa es que el lote agrega al Item datos relacionados con las Ordenes de Compra y otros datos fiscales). Si analizas los datos incluidos en la tabla conseguirás la correspondencia.

Espero haberte aclarado algo. 
À +
Pohana


----------



## Alberthus

Hola, 
En el apartado *"libellé du compte"* debes indicar el nombre y apellidos del titular de esa cuenta.
Un saludo,


----------



## Aquarius

Bonjour,

Dans la phrase "ce libellé doit être rempli si vous le jugez nécessaire", j'ai mis "campo", car il me semble plus juste dans le contexte.


----------



## isabel...

Hola, estoy traduciendo un manual de google notebook, quisiera que me ayuden con el equivalente libellé. 

Pour taguer une note, cliquez sur le lien *Ajouter des libellés* au bas de la zone de saisie.

Gracias,


----------



## Gévy

Hola Isabel,

Como verás ya teníamos un hilo sobre este tema en contextos parecidos. Es el título, el texto, la leyenda... Por favor, lee este hilo desde el principio.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## jprr

isabel... said:


> ...Pour taguer une note, cliquez sur le lien *Ajouter des libellés* au bas de la zone de saisie. ...


Hola:
Entiendo que para calificar / señalar / indexar una nota, hay que poner "palabras claves" / textos / items
libellé (CNRTL)


> *B.  −* _INFORMAT._ Désignation en clair d'une donnée alphanumérique dans un programme ou sur un support de sortie. _Dans l'instruction « si x = 0 imprimer _faute », _le mot _faute _est un libellé _(Scom_Informat._1977).


----------

